
Young Detroit entrepreneurs profiled in 'Generation Startup' documentary - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/movies/2016/10/05/generation-startup-documentary-detroit-entrepreneurs/91540642/
======
rmason
Here's a link to the trailer, it's imho pretty good:

[http://www.generationstartupthefilm.com/#trailer](http://www.generationstartupthefilm.com/#trailer)

I've got a friend who was a VFA fellow who started a company at the same time
in Detroit but to my knowledge he's not in the film.

Hope they make it available to buy online.

